# updated video w/ snowolf advice



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

50yo????!!!??? Wow! That's pretty damn awesome. I hope I'm still shredding at that age


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

I might be overstepping logical advice by saying this, but it looks like you could relax a little and feel more comfortable. I don't mean that you're doing anything wrong. You've definitely have the basics down. I just mean that by relaxing, you'll be able to feel the movement of your board and, in theory, be able to board more comfortably. 

The only reason I point this out is that you look very stiff and uncomfortable the whole time. Like if you stop paying attention you'll instantly fall. If you trust in yourself to make the turns and control you're speed, you should be able to get to a place where you can minimize your toe and heel side drag in your turns. It's a much more gratifying feeling, but it's also something that may take some time to achieve.

Another proud graduate of the SnowWolf academy.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice job, you'll progress quickly now. Now your confidencse is building as well, like Nefarious said try to enjoy yourself now, but I know how you feel. It's so much to take in and, at least I was, still worried about falling. That feeling goes away.
Keep up the practice and have fun.
I WISH we had hills that long here when I was/am still learning.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Leo said:


> 50yo????!!!??? Wow! That's pretty damn awesome. I hope I'm still shredding at that age


You're not shredding NOW, dad! :laugh:


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

It looks like you're beginning to flow alot better. Around the 2:00 mark you started looking good. Around the 2:40 mark I noticed you were rushing the heel to toe turns and ruddering with your rear foot. You can see that the toe edge of the tail starts to dig in at the beginning of the turn and that is the beginning of an edge catch. You might be rushing that turn to keep from picking up speed. Just remember that an extra speed picked up during that you can bleed off once you are fully on your other edge.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Just more time on the hill will improve your riding. A big difference from the first video for sure. I'll second the relaxing part but that takes some time. You'll find that point where you can keep your knees a little more flexed and keeping your body lower so you can really dig into your turns as opposed to 'sliding'. Again, that'll take some time.

BTW, that dude was looking up hill when he crashed into you, nice controlled fall! :thumbsup:


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

Congrats First, that's awesome!!!


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

Is that Summit run in Big Bear?


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

ScBlack said:


> Is that Summit run in Big Bear?


Yes it is, I even did better the following weekend! Here's my video from 1/23/11.

YouTube - 1 23 2011


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

firstx1017 said:


> Yes it is, I even did better the following weekend! Here's my video from 1/23/11.
> 
> YouTube - 1 23 2011


Nice, how funny I was up there that day too. Crappy snow, glad to see you're doing better though.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

:thumbsup:

Awesome! I see you using your edges more as opposed to just sliding. Great progression. Keep it up!


----------

